# Осторожно, AVG!



## cybercop (2 Апр 2014)

Только что принесли ноутбук, устанавливаем на нем бесплатный AVG. (Не спрашивайте почему, так попросил хозяин). НО!
При установке AVG по умолчанию, вам будет предложено:

Установить Яндекс-браузер
Установить Яндекс как поисковую систему по умолчанию
Установить Яндекс как стартовую страницу
Но это можно запретить. Дальше- больше.
После установки антивируса обнаруживаю, что:

Установлен браузер Opera. Причем в качестве браузера по умолчанию.
Установлена еще пара приложений (MegaBrowser и Monogenie).
Об установке этих приложений никто ничего не спрашивал и не предупреждал.
Вот такие чудеса! Будьте внимательны, коллеги!


----------



## SNS-amigo (2 Апр 2014)

cybercop, 
Да, нужно выбирать Выборочную установку и не на что не соглашаться. 
Вообще оборзели продвиженцы, особенно с Mobogenie'м.


----------



## mike 1 (2 Апр 2014)

А можно узнать откуда скачивали дистрибутив с антивирусом AVG?


----------



## regist (2 Апр 2014)

mike 1, об этом на сейвзоне ещё осенью 2012-го года писали. Что качаешь с оф. сайта дистрибутив AVG, а там такие сюрпризы. Mobogenie правда тогда ещё не было, а в остальном ничего не изменилось. И AVG не единственный антивирус с такими сюрпризами. Увы, наспех не нашёл ту тему.


----------



## SNS-amigo (2 Апр 2014)

regist написал(а):


> а там такие сюрпризы



Увы. Это так. 





 


 




Когда в прошлом году тестировали связку AVG с SNS, то были вот такие прибамбасы. О чем мы сразу и написали.


----------



## cybercop (2 Апр 2014)

Брал с AVG.COM


----------



## Сашка (2 Апр 2014)

Есть же галкоотключалка на такие случаи - Unchecky


----------



## Кирилл (16 Сен 2015)

Новые правила: в тренде
Политика конфиденциальности | Мы серьезно относимся к вашей конфиденциальности | AVG


----------



## ScriptMakeR (16 Сен 2015)

Что-то все прям помешались на персональных данных.
А вот это


> Мы (AVG Technologies NV и наши дочерние организации) последний раз меняли политику конфиденциальности *15 октября 2015 г.*


улыбнуло.
Прям как в будущем побывал


----------



## iskander-k (17 Сен 2015)

Лучше уж бесплатный аваст поставьте.


----------



## GvU (19 Сен 2015)

_AVG может продавать историю просмотров в браузерах третьим сторонам _
AVG обновила свою политику конфиденциальности, согласно которой имеет право собирать и продавать «не персональную информацию», такую как данные об истории просмотров в браузерах пользователей, третьим сторонам, в частности, рекламодателям. 
Таким образом компания надеется получить прибыль от своего бесплатного антивирусного ПО.

Новые правила вступят в силу с 15 октября этого года, однако, как поясняют в AVG, пункт о сборе не персональных данных был включен и в предыдущие версии политики конфиденциальности, просто выражался в другой формулировке. В прежних редакциях указывалось, что компания будет собирать данные об искомых словах, при этом не уточнялось о возможности продажи полученных сведений третьим сторонам.

По словам эксперта по безопасности компании Think Privacy Александра Хэнффа (Alexander Hanff), подобное поведение является крайне неэтичным и нарушает доверие к решениям безопасности. Специалист призвал пользователей бесплатных антивирусов AVG деинсталлировать программу и подыскать другую альтернативу.

Как пояснил представитель AVG журналистам издания WIRED, у пользователей будет возможность «запретить сбор или использование определенного типа данных, в том числе персональных и не персональных», причем это никоим образом не будет влиять на эффективность работы антивируса. 
_*AVG может продавать историю просмотров в браузерах третьим сторонам - Новости и Обзоры*_


----------



## Кирилл (19 Сен 2015)

Мне кажется все более и более будет получать популярность самодельный софт от пользователей,баговый - но честный.


----------

